# What the heck is an instrument shelter



## ACCFSuperstar (Jul 14, 2013)

Today one of my villagers asked for me to make the next public works project an instrument shelter
what is it and does it do anything?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 14, 2013)

It tells you about the weather.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you bothered sitting in your mayor chair ans looking at it?


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jul 14, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It tells you about the weather.



Oh that is cool thanks for the info 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> Have you bothered sitting in your mayor chair ans looking at it?



nope had to get off was asked for it just before saving had no time


----------

